# Overclocking the Intel DX38BT with the Q6600



## Ectonia (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm fairly new at this whole overclocking thing, i've tried to google some information, but nothing seems to be helping me. this is my first attempt to try the forums for information - anyways starting with the Motherboard defaults, what would i do first to O/C my CPU to 3.0GHz - the clock is at 2.4 at the moment. The first few times at trying to O/C failed, and the computer wouldnt even boot. So i hope you guys can help me =] i have cpu-z and everest home edition, any pictures i need to put up?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Intel boards are not good overclockers, not many options if any. If there
is any options they are obsure, intel does not want you to overclock.
If you can find any way to up you fsb, that is how I would do it, a 
little at a time, not one big leap. Some people mess with voltages I
do not....asus gigabyte abit msi to name a few are good boards with
plenty of overclocking tools. Read this it may help.
http://xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/intel-dx38bt_9.html#sect0


----------



## lkoetter (Jul 5, 2008)

This board is actually built for over clocking. I have read benchmarks that have gotten 6gig from an E8400(3gig core 2 duo) with this board. I will say that I my self would not over clock and do not recommend it. the only reason I buy this kind of board is because they are built for punishment. The performance gain isn't worth shortening the life of your comp. Unless you have money to burn.
One note on this board. This board does not seem to support the software enabled crossfire cards. Nowhere does it say this but Intel's support SUCKS and they wont give me a straight answer.(just venting)


----------

